# [IG7] cannot run C compiled programs (AMD64)

## kimchi_sg

Q: Why am I getting the following error on my AMD64 system when emerging gcc?

```
configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs
```

A: This error is likely to be caused by enabling "sandbox" in FEATURES, as well as having "multilib" enabled in your USE flags (it seems to be enabled by default on AMD64). This is because Portage cannot find the 32-bit sandbox, needed to emerge 32-bit code.

To remedy this, create a 32-bit sandbox and then emerge portage and gcc using the following command:

```
USE="multilib" FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge gcc portage
```

(Solution taken from this topic.)

----------

